# Chick feed question and when to free-range



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

My 4 week old silkie chicks spent the night outside, in a cage, in the coop with our 4 BRs. They seemed to really want to be with them, or out of our office. They did really well, but this morning seemed to really want to free range when I let the bigger birds out. When can I let them out to do that? I'm worried they're so small and won't come back into the coop at night. 

Also, they are on chick starter, when should I stop that? And is it okay for the older birds if some of the med chick starter gets into the coop and they eat it?


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I should add the temp today outside is 25 and I think it went down to 18 last night.


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

If it's that cold, I would not let them out ! They need to be kept dry & warm. I did not put my chicks in the hen house until they 
were a good size & were about 3 months old, more or less. Then I kept them separated in the chicken house from the 5 Bantams 
& have just recently let them start going out in the yard. The Bantams try to be boss, but they are all getting along pretty good. 
The chick starter is fed up to 6 wks or so. I don't think the chick starter would hurt the older birds. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Canada...  I think those temps are in Celsius...which means they are having temps of 64-77F.


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Yes..I think they'd be dead right now at 18 F  and they're still quite happy.


----------

